# 2005 Nissan Altima SE-R Seats for Trade...Please read



## Jeffs3232 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello, I have a 2005 SE-R with the two-tone black/grey leather SE-R front bucket seats. They are both in really nice condition (don't show much wear and tear at all) and looking to possibly trade someone for their black leather standard SE/SL issue seats. I love the SE-R, but prefer the standard Altima seats (I know, please don't bash me.) They would have to have the the details below such as heated/power driver side.

The driver side is all power and heated. The passenger side is heated, but is manual shift lever to adjust the seat back and forth.

I am assuming there aren't any complications for making a swap. Has anyone done this before? Since you would just bolt down and plug in the wiring for the power and heated seat. I am located in Louisville, KY.

I thought this would be a good opportunity for someone with stock leather seats to upgrade to the two tone leather for an even trade.
Please reply to this thread or [email protected]
Thanks,
Jeff Stevens


----------



## altima jay (Dec 11, 2008)

how about i give u my black cloth and 200 for your se-r seats


----------



## RP300zx (Nov 3, 2008)

where you at?


----------



## nissan3.5 (May 29, 2007)

were you located im interested 
i have a 2002 3.5 se


----------

